# Alaskan Summer...Nice Pictures!



## SeaBreeze (Sep 27, 2014)

Nice pics of summer in Alaska...http://www.kuriositas.com/2011/07/alaskan-summer.html

​


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2014)

Thanks SB the pictures remind me a lot of the Scottish Highlands in the spring...


----------

